# when your girl starts showing signs of pregnancy



## jazz06 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi all me again, my girl is now 36 days from 1st mating, shes showing all signs of pregnancy sickness, swollen vulva, swollen teats, she went off her food early on
just looking into when you girls starting showing shes a miniature poodle im having doubts that she is pregnant, as shes still not showing shes a slimmer girl than her mum anyway, still very active she hasnt got a belly yet is it still too soon its her 1st litter and i know some dogs dont show until later on,
im not sure when he mum used to show, on her last litter she looked really big and had 2 very large pups (i kept one), 
any answers would be great thanks in advance donna


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

These are also signs of a false pregnancy. 

What about having a sonogram done.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy had everyone convinced she was pregnant, and it was a phantom. Without a scan, or actually repeatedly feeling the pups moving around in there, even vets and experienced breeders can get it wrong!


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I second the sonogram if you *really* want to be sure. I was told my bitch was "false pregnant" by my vet and believed it right up until I woke up at 4 a.m. thinking the birds were up awful early and making a racket, got up out of bed and stepped in gooey stuff, looked down and there was a poodle puppy making all the noise. :alberteinstein:


----------

